# [SOLVED] Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable



## charliefell

I have a Motorolla Surfboard cable modem with a Comcast account that is supposed to get "up to 15 mps". My desktop works gloriously, but my laptops and everything else hooked up to the net through my Medialink Wireless N Router either run incredibly slow, or get kicked off completely. 

I've already had the router replaced one and am desperate for help. How can I post a log file, and what other information do you need?

Thanks all, in advance!


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : yosh-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-76-95-50-B6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::65b2:ddca:49f6:f5b2%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 29, 2011 11:42:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 02, 2011 11:42:55 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886774
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-07-8B-F1-00-16-76-95-50-B6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.64.150
68.87.75.198
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{051F3818-7DE3-465D-84A4-5CEB4EA8E787}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:8a4:f0:9d3f:f39(Preferre
d)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8a4:f0:9d3f:f39%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

Here's the Xirrus pic.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

You need to run the xirrus inspector from a unit that has wifi.

So when you say your pc runs fine I take it wired works but wireless doesn't work well?


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

Yeah, the desktop works great. It consistently clocks in at 25 mps on speedtest.net, while the laptop probably averages 2.5 when it does connect. 

Here's a screenshot from the laptop.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

first thing to do is logon to your router and change your wireless channels to 2,3,4, or 5. see all of those 6's? Too many in your area using the same channel as you are.

wired is always going to be faster than wireless due to the huge overhead wireless carries.


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

Got it. I'll give that a try.


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

Here's a new screenshot:


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

The wireless is still terrible. It's been kicking on and off all night. I'm lucky if there's enough signal to send an email.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

somehow you need to get off channel 6 since others are using that channel.

you have excellent signal strength

lets see a ipconfig /all from this wireless laptop


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

I changed to channel 2, but it uses 6 as the backup channel. 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Zeliot
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-CB-38-B3-DA-68
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom Virtual Wireless Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-C8-C5-53
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : DW1501 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-C8-C5-53
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a134:3746:f1c4:c07%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 29, 2011 11:42:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 02, 2011 7:41:29 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 320628125
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-94-8A-70-F0-4D-A2-B9-26-44

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.64.150
68.87.75.198
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{30B8E7DD-D003-4F31-983F-A4C8AFC7B704}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F2D02094-18A2-438F-A0C6-B85264635CD3}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F1DA740D-78C9-4672-8980-899871E965E7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2c22:10c6:9d3f:f39(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c22:10c6:9d3f:f39%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

I didn't change anything, but after an hour of zero signal, I'm blazing on the laptop right now. Hope it lasts. Generally, if I'm 15-20 feet from the router the signal gets lost entirely. 

By the way, is speedtest.net a reliable gauge of signal?


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

The wireless is down again already, but the speed was a huge improvement while it worked. 

If I change to Channel 3,4, or 5, the extension channel becomes 7,8, or 9 (instead of 2/extension 6). Should I give that a try?


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

YES that would be great not to be on the same channels your neighbors are.


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

I've had it on 4/8 all day and the wireless is still either super slow or off the net altogether. 

Could it be the router, or am I missing something?


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

Here's a screen image taken while the wireless connection was down. Not sure if that helps.

Thanks for all the help so far, by the way. Changing the channel has definitely increased the speed, but the signal is still really inconsistent.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

The dBm went up but not majorly.

I am suspecting the router since the wifi card is still picking up all the other local wifi spots.

see if there is a firmware update
set back to factory defaults and configure again

after that consider replacing the router.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

Any microwaves, cordless phones, dect 10 phones or bay monitors near the router or the devices you are using to connect with, these can knock out signal as well.


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

No wireless phones (only cells) in the house. There's a baby monitor about 10 feet away in another room and a microwave about 15 feet away in another room--is that close enough to cause any kind of interference? 

If I can't get Sesame Street back on the laptop soon, I'm afraid my son might stage a coup.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

The only way to find out is to move thr router or devices further away from the said devices at 25 to 30ft.


----------



## charliefell

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

Quick Update: I powered down all the other devices in the house and narrowed it down to a video baby monitor in my son's room, roughly 15 feet from the router. I moved it across the room and everything's worked like a charm since. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Router Help: connection to Medialink Wireless N Router is extremely unstable*

That's great news charliefell thanks for posting an update to your issue it may help others.

I'll mark this as solved.


----------

